# Getting a mortgage with bad uk credit



## Ant 2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Will bad uk credit affect me getting a mortgage in canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ant 2 said:


> Will bad uk credit affect me getting a mortgage in canada?


It's unlikely your UK credit bureau report would be used by a Canadian lender. Banks here have specific policies for lending to new immigrants and these would go into play when you apply for a mortgage. You would need to be working, preferably as a PR and have a substantial cash down payment on the property.


----------

